# Scan at 7 weeks



## Begum78 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi there, just wanted some advice, am very worried about what happened yesterday. Orinigally they found a sac at 5 weeks scan but nothing more. then I had another scan booked at 7 weeks (yesterday 20th July) and they did not find a heart beat, the CRL measured 3.1mm and ges sac at 14.0mm. The lady said everything else looked fine but concerned why they couldnt find a heart beat. They have asked me to go back next Tuesday again for another scan. Do you know of cases like this and i am worried i have miscarried already. No bleeding or severe cramps. Still have the original sypmtom I had with the pregnancy from day 1 which is sore breast, frequent unrination and bloatedness. I had a missed miscarriage last year Oct and worried i am going through it all over again. Please help if you can. Thank you in advance x x x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It may be a blighted ovum, where the sac grows and your hormones still function, but the embryo hasn't formed, but they will have more of an idea at the next scan, is there any way that you could be earlier than you think?

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Begum78 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi there, thank you for getting back, sorry for the late reply. Unfortunately it was a unviable pregnancy and i had a D&C on Wednesday gone. I am feeling very numb and lost at the moment. This is my 2nd miscarraige and have now lost hope of ever having a healthy baby.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'd been wondering how you got on, I'm so sorry hun. This is going to be really hard to get through, but you will get through it. Please don't give up hope, keep positive, let yourself grieve,and get that fighting spirit back,

I'm here if you need me,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Begum78 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi, me and hubby want to start trying again after my first period. Is that okay do you think or sahll we wait a little longer.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

As long as you feel ready emotionally, that's not a problem,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Begum78 (Jul 2, 2010)

thank u very much x


----------

